# 2005 Sportsman 500 HO spark plug change



## heyketz

Any tips on changing a spark plug on a Sportsman 500 HO without removing ths gas tank? I can get the supplied plug socket in and around the plug but can't get the socket down far enough to seat on the plug to break it loose.


----------



## snickers

I would probably say that the plug is compacted in with mud and debris, if you have access to a power washer i would say you could blow out the mud and then use a shop vac to remove the water prior to removal of the plug.
(remember you really want to protect anything from entering the cylinder)

Good Luck


----------



## Polaris425

I agree probably something down around it.. hose it out real good, then hit it w/ an air compressor w/ the little air gun, if you dont have that get a can of air from the office supply store.. I use them a lot workin on my quad, to knock dirt/dust out of little holes.


----------

